
Smart Image Classification Library – SMIC - anuragmishracse
https://github.com/anuragmishracse/smart_image_classifier
======
anuragmishracse
Train Deep Neural Networks for image classification. This tries to automate
the process of hyperparameter tuning and returns a network that suits best for
the task at hand.

